
Ask HN: With a single site per comment, which sites do you visit regularly? - koala_man
That way, you can upvote your favorites instead of posting a new, unique combination.
======
BigFish12
[https://www.pornhub.com](https://www.pornhub.com)

~~~
0_gravitas
I appreciate your honesty

------
ilaksh
[http://sci-hub.tw](http://sci-hub.tw)

------
magicalhippo
[https://www.physicsforums.com](https://www.physicsforums.com)

Great for physics and math, both homework, casual questions and more advanced
stuff. Large number of active professors, phd studens etc.

------
frosted-flakes
[https://css-tricks.com/archives](https://css-tricks.com/archives)

------
jolmg
[https://google.com](https://google.com)

(weird these hadn't been added)

------
apolymath
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MGTOW](https://www.reddit.com/r/MGTOW)

~~~
aidanlister
At first glance this appears to be a thinly veiled misogynist support group?

~~~
htk
The link is not my cup of tea but I appreciate and welcome honest answers
here. That's the best way to find offbeat refuges, obscure corners of
intellectual obsessions, etc.

------
hooloovoo_zoo
[http://phdcomics.com/](http://phdcomics.com/)

------
codetastik
[https://www.techmeme.com](https://www.techmeme.com)

------
alokrai
[https://quillette.com](https://quillette.com)

------
ilaksh
[https://arxiv.org](https://arxiv.org)

------
jolmg
[https://en.wikipedia.org/](https://en.wikipedia.org/)

It might have been better to ask for the sites we think are coolest, even if
we don't visit them regularly.

------
gcatalfamo
HN

------
DuskStar
[https://stackoverflow.com/](https://stackoverflow.com/)

------
thrifter
NewsBlur: [https://newsblur.com/](https://newsblur.com/)

------
jolmg
[https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

------
cozuya
[https://secrethitler.io](https://secrethitler.io)

~~~
muzani
oh wow, this is well built. themed mafia/werewolf game with a twist

~~~
cozuya
ty

------
jolmg
[https://www.archlinux.org/](https://www.archlinux.org/)

and subsites like:

[https://wiki.archlinux.org/](https://wiki.archlinux.org/)

------
PhantomGremlin
[http://drudgereport.com/](http://drudgereport.com/)

The zeitgeist of the country. A much cleaner web page than most things he
links to.

------
muzani
[http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots.html](http://www.giantitp.com/comics/oots.html)

------
philonoist
[https://tomato-timer.com/](https://tomato-timer.com/)

My fix for back pain and a host of other problems.

------
AwesomeFaic
[http://hackaday.com](http://hackaday.com)

------
jolmg
[https://duckduckgo.com](https://duckduckgo.com) (aka ddg.gg, ddg.co, or
duck.com)

------
jkchu
gmail.com (which redirects to
[https://mail.google.com](https://mail.google.com))

------
Pils
[http://www.tokyojazzjoints.com/](http://www.tokyojazzjoints.com/)

------
thuris
[https://www.predictit.org/](https://www.predictit.org/)

------
jolmg
[https://www.stackage.org/](https://www.stackage.org/)

------
eindiran
Stack Exchange

------
WolfRock
[https://venturebeat.com](https://venturebeat.com)

------
car
[https://www.biorxiv.org](https://www.biorxiv.org)

------
jaden
[https://theweblist.net](https://theweblist.net)

------
WolfRock
[https://techcrunch.com](https://techcrunch.com)

------
aiyodev
[https://macrumors.com](https://macrumors.com)

------
jolmg
[https://youtube.com](https://youtube.com)

------
jamesakirk
[http://f5oclock.com](http://f5oclock.com)

------
stone-monkey
[https://italki.com](https://italki.com)

------
johnwheeler
[https://reverb.com](https://reverb.com)

------
decasteve
[https://chess.com](https://chess.com)

------
dazmax
reddit.com

~~~
strikelaserclaw
old.reddit.com :P

------
gcb0
slashdot.org

------
air7
9gag.com

------
chasemiller
tweetdeck.twitter.com

------
clircle
Cross Validated

------
vitoralmeida
arstechnica.com

------
jeremyashort
skimfeed.com

------
notomorrow
distrowatch

------
gcb0
osnews.com

------
crisopolis
skimfeed.com

